# lean face = more pussy



## woody (Feb 2, 2020)

i was off completely for almost 8 months now my face is much thinner... i only was taking 200mg test and 200mg decca a week...ive noticed i get more comments from women from my looks and even women ive known for a long time, look at me in  a sexual way(due to my lean face). im about to get back on but my face gets bloated even though ill be ripped... ive read alot about provirion(sp?) making u not bloated..but ive read it has harsh sides on hairline and prostate...anyone have any experience with provirion? thanks


----------



## GearPro (Feb 2, 2020)

I’ve never had any issues with Proviron, but I don’t generally have any issues with DHT based hormones. My hair never falls out and my prostate just doesn’t swell. Everyone responds differently, though. If you have ever used any other DHT based AAS and had problems with prostate or hairline, then Proviron is likely to be be similar.


----------



## woody (Feb 2, 2020)

whenever i get on i blow up...doesnt matter what dosage (im a hyper responder)... i lost alot of hair over the years and believe it or not...hitting 5mg of finasteride (through prescription) has brought alot of it back...1mg a day didnt do shit... my new doc bumped me up to 5mg a day and it was night and day(2 yrs ago)...i just dont like how my face fluctates form with stuff i take.. neck down im happy...neck up i get fat face


----------



## woody (Feb 2, 2020)

i wouldnt have started this thread if it wasnt factual...and i do have prostate problems..prostatitis..which is inflamation of the prostate.. which ive learned to control


----------



## GearPro (Feb 2, 2020)

[ame]https://youtu.be/wvax1juhYgA[/ame]


----------



## GearPro (Feb 2, 2020)

Proviron isn’t going to cause any bloat by itself, but it’s also not strong enough to really do a whole lot as far as gains without running several other compounds that may cause your “moon face”. I like Proviron, but it doesn’t sound like it’s going to do what you’re wanting.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 2, 2020)

I really like PROVIRON during a cycle and even on TRT. It free's up bound testosterone and its libido boost is significant. I've never had any bloat or side effects of any nature really.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 3, 2020)

It's just one of those things and I understand even when fairly lean some people can still struggle with facial bloat. I have been the same. All you can do is make sure your diet is as clean as possible and you drink a lot of water throughout the day. Those 2 things alone usually make a massive difference. Obviously avoid drugs that may cause bloating such as high test, deca and hgh etc. It wouldn't hurt adding in a low dose of mast or proviron.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 3, 2020)

woody said:


> i was off completely for almost 8 months now my face is much thinner... i only was taking 200mg test and 200mg decca a week...ive noticed i get more comments from women from my looks and even women ive known for a long time, look at me in  a sexual way(due to my lean face). im about to get back on but my face gets bloated even though ill be ripped... ive read alot about provirion(sp?) making u not bloated..but ive read it has harsh sides on hairline and prostate...anyone have any experience with provirion? thanks



My face looked a lot younger when I went off for 9 months. Now my face looks bloated and old AF.  Still, I’ll take the size and strength. It makes me feel good about myself even though I wish my face looked better.


----------



## alzadosghost (Feb 3, 2020)

Iv been off everything for almost a year. No trt. My face looks super young being thin. I was maintaining  220lbs on 100-200 mg of test a week.blasting a few times a year. I’m 205 right now.  I have not touched a weight in Almost 8 months. Tore my trap and had shoulder,wrist and elbow problems galore so I took a extended vacation to try and heal up. Years of aas abuse finally fucked up my natural test production. It did not snap back this last go around. With zero hormones I look and feel like shit. I mean  feel healthy except my joints and the injuries but am not happy with the way I look. Girls o seem to approach me a lot more being thinner. When I’m jacked Girls never talked to me and seemed disgusted or turned off by it. I know a few freaks that like the jacked version but for the most part never interested in me.


----------



## koolio (Feb 4, 2020)

I've been off for 3 months now...I am down 15 pounds....my face is thinner and not as red....my joints hurt a lot but I am 60 and have trained hard for over 40 years....I have had a quad tendon rupture and tricep tendon rupture....I am now experiencing some shoulder issues...


----------



## spartan72 (Feb 4, 2020)

It has made my hair fallout in the past but I cannot commet on any issues with my prostate, did not notice anything with that.


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 7, 2020)

I always get more attention from women when I lose weight. At my biggest all the attention I got was from men


----------



## Dan86 (Feb 7, 2020)

proviron does give you a harder look and less water. i remember i was on 50mg a day and i was ok. then i bumped it to 100mg and after 2 days there was noticable change, much drier.

but proviron or not you have to be lean for the attractive look. i mean sub 10% bf, real single digit. most people underestimate how fat they are but once you are there you know it.

throw in some tren, even 100-200mg a week will be noticable


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 8, 2020)

I haven't had any bad sides with proviron, also using a good AI should help keep some bloat down and using certain compounds that krrp water retention down


----------



## Victory (Feb 12, 2020)

Most women don't care about how big someone is. They usually prefer athletic and lean with some size.


----------



## pesty4077 (Feb 13, 2020)

Victory said:


> Most women don't care about how big someone is. They usually prefer athletic and lean with some size.



Truth and my wife doesn't like a lean face. She rather see my face with some rosey cheeks. I just have to find a happy medium.


----------



## Sinister9912 (Feb 14, 2020)

Proviron is the shit. I start it from the jump with all my cycles from day 1. For me, it’s eliminates the need for an ai and keeps me very lean. It’s really pretty mild and my bloods always come back good.


----------

